# Backhoe attachment is hard on 3-point lift????



## GreaseNipple

Hello,
I will soon be getting a Liberty 7 Ft. backhoe attachment for my 2002 New Holland TC35D. It weighs 1250lbs. I have been reading on different forums lately that hooking them up to the 3-point is hard on the tractor and they SHOULD have a sub frame attached. My 3-point is supposed to lift 2000lbs. so that doesn't sem to be a problem. Is it the movement that occurs when using it to dig with that stresses the 3-point?????? It does have hydraulic arms that are lowered when using it to help stabilize it....I think that should help alot. This is my first backhoe attachment so I have no experience from which to draw !!!! Anybody out there have a lot of experience or an expert that would like to share some knowledge....it would be appreciated !!!! Thanks !!!!!!




GreaseNipple


----------



## BelarusBulldog

You are correct, digging with the BH is what causes the problems. When the side stabilizers are down, they act like a fulcrum. The bucket pulls everything backwards and down, The opposite force is applied to your top link and its' mount on the back of your tractor. It's this mount in the rear end of your tractor that sometimes breaks. You should look into getting a sub-mount for your BH. Bye


----------



## Thomas

BelarusBulldog given good advice.
Last thing you want to do twist the frame etc...long reach know for that. 

Hitch up to sub frame takes couple mins more.


----------

